#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-04-23
<anonymous> Ciao
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-04-27
<zzzz> ciao
<bisforasio> ciao ha tutti
<bisforasio> ho un problema con il driver nvidia
<bisforasio> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<bisforasio> ho installa to il driver scaricato dal sito della nvidia
<bisforasio> e dopo aver riavviato e fatto il nuovo login
<bisforasio> mi appare uno splendido desktop vuoto
<bisforasio> qualcuno ha idee?
<bisforasio> ok
<bisforasio> grazie lo stesso
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-04-25
<djicesound2> ciao a tutti
<djicesound2> sono un newe entry nel mondo Linux, sul pc ho messo ubuntustudiio perchè ho visto che è completo a livello multimediale e soprattutto per la composizione musicale. non riesco a far suonare la tastiera muta
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-04-27
<federico> c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2018-04-26
<mavius> buona sera a tutti
<mavius> ma che succede oggi?
